# New Pigeon Show on Oriental & Classic Frills



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Color Pigeons & More

Show 24 Color Pigeons & More August 2013

Part 1 Oriental Frills & Classic Frills http://youtu.be/RJO9yTR0_3U 

Part 2 Oriental Frills & Classic Frills http://youtu.be/KHAMeDaXWg0

This Show features Modern Oriental Frills as well as Classic Old Frills.
Click the You Tube and view.

Color Pigeon Lofts View Breeds from our Farm
Part 1 http://youtu.be/Xn5-twaLCe0
Part 2 http://youtu.be/y05vxzv5Kq8 
Part 3 http://youtu.be/AiiomxOSNRA 
Part 4 http://youtu.be/blIU-JLF3BU

Thank You 
Danny Joe Humphrey
[email protected]


----------

